# Driverless shuttles launched at University of Michigan



## Single Malt (Nov 11, 2018)

https://www.michiganradio.org/post/driverless-shuttles-launched-university-michigan


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

thanks for posting this . ann arbor is a hazard to drive . i have a dedicated dash cam i turn on just for ann arbor .
problem is students on there darn phones walk in front of your car . i have had this happen many times . forced to slam the brakes . 
why the extra camera to cover my butt when they walk in front of my car with out looking nothing i could do to stop ! 
this is the worst possible place to test these shuttles .


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> thanks for posting this . ann arbor is a hazard to drive . i have a dedicated dash cam i turn on just for ann arbor .
> problem is students on there darn phones walk in front of your car . i have had this happen many times . forced to slam the brakes .
> why the extra camera to cover my butt when they walk in front of my car with out looking nothing i could do to stop !
> this is the worst possible place to test these shuttles .


Your description, concern and caution ⚠ could be Any College town or any city in the world ?

UM has been at the forefront of SDC since the beginning with Mcity

https://mcity.umich.edu/
https://news.umich.edu/air-traffic-control-for-driverless-cars-could-speed-up-deployment/


----------



## Rideshare Sucks (Jun 27, 2019)

These driverless transports are now running daily Tue-Fri in downtown Grand Rapids. It's all over the news and being promoted hard. There is currently a safety driver up front to ensure the van does what it should but it only goes 25 MPH and holds 6 pax. The race to the bottom has been won. It's all FREE!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Single Malt said:


> https://www.michiganradio.org/post/driverless-shuttles-launched-university-michigan


I'm starting a pool on how long it will be before we see SDCs striped and burning on the side of a road in Detroit.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RabbleRouser said:


> Your description, concern and caution ⚠ could be Any College town or any city in the world ?
> 
> UM has been at the forefront of SDC since the beginning with Mcity
> 
> ...


Now we KNOW WHO TO BLAME !



Rideshare Sucks said:


> These driverless transports are now running daily Tue-Fri in downtown Grand Rapids. It's all over the news and being promoted hard. There is currently a safety driver up front to ensure the van does what it should but it only goes 25 MPH and holds 6 pax. The race to the bottom has been won. It's all FREE!


SO IS BEING INJECTED WITH LIVE CANCER CELLS.
FREE


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Now we KNOW WHO TO BLAME !
> 
> 
> SO IS BEING INJECTED WITH LIVE CANCER CELLS.
> FREE


"_Now we KNOW WHO TO BLAME !"_

Henry Ford !!!










*"If I had asked people what they wanted, they would have said 'faster horses." - Henry Ford*

?Exactly why we don't ask people if they want SDC. The average person can't see past their own nose ?much less the future...


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Rideshare Sucks said:


> These driverless transports are now running daily Tue-Fri in downtown Grand Rapids. It's all over the news and being promoted hard. There is currently a safety driver up front to ensure the van does what it should but it only goes 25 MPH and holds 6 pax. The race to the bottom has been won. It's all FREE!


great, let's see video proof the vehicle drives itself and the human never touches the steering wheel


----------

